# Pee stick police needed



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Please someone stop me from doing a test - I know its too early but my head keeps saying that maybe an accurate result may come up - eeven though I know it can't on HPT's.  I'm just so tempted.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

HHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP

Should I or shouldn't I?/


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Be strong - you'll hate yourself, you know you will  

Seriously, somewhere there's a link to a website which gives the best testing time - perhaps someone can remember it and post it?


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

DO NOT DO IT!!!!!!!! You know you will be so upset if it is -ve because it is too early to test


----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOO NIKKI, leave till day due or few days after, think of the money, think of the upset if it BFN,  leave it and it might be happy news first time.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nikki please try and leave it until thursday.....I tested in December on the tuesday (was due to test thursday) and got a BFN then a BFP on test day!  Saying that though I know I will probably be tempted this weekend if af not arrived.  
peeonastick.com is good to have a look at.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

*DO NOT DO IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DON'T YOU DARE MRS! WE'LL ALL BE STRAIGHT ROUND TO   YOU!!!!

XXX


----------

